
The Secret World of Tiny Phones That Go Inside Your Butt - jaredandrews
http://www.vice.com/read/prison-phones-that-go-up-your-bum?utm_source=vicefbus
======
jaredandrews
It's possible that this is a little crass for HN but I decided to submit
anyway. I never even knew these phones existed, let alone their purpose in
prison.

I find the interview with Adam, a tiny phone seller on eBay, to be
particularly interesting. When asked about the illicit use of the phones he
sells:

    
    
        "If that's what they want to do, they can, but we've never tested the phones to see if they set off those scanners; some of them are mainly plastic, but they're not going to be 100 percent plastic—they still need to have a circuit board."
    

But what if they did? These phones seem to be perfect for the prison task. I
wonder what would be different if they were specifically optimized for the
"hide in butt" use case. Could they be smaller? A different shape? etc etc...

